
Google buying Nest Labs for $3.2 billion - imd23
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2014/01/13/google-buying-nest-labs-for-3-2-billion/
======
antsar
Existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7053239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7053239)

------
tijs
Somehow Google in my thermostat is a bit creepier than Google in my phone.

------
danielrakh
WOW. This was a no-brainer Apple acquisition. For god's sake the man in charge
was who spearheaded the iPod. It's the least they could have done with their
$100b war chest.

~~~
rguldener
I'm not sure this would be a good fit for Apple, Google is much more pressed
on pushing the internet of things and connecting all your home devices. Sure
the design is Apple stylish but Apple has a history of keeping a very small
product line and a thermostat and smoke detector wouldn't fit that well at the
moment. Google on the other hand is just eager to push the boundaries wherever
possible in my experience (think Glass and the self driving car, experiments
but they are keen to see what sticks)

